# Hi, I'm Joel. I like stuff.



## Joel.The-Guy (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello everyone. I was really hoping to get an introduction done BEFORE I had to come on and start asking for help and asking questions right away, but life gets in the way of living. 

I will pretend that it is two weeks ago , do my intro and then perhaps post another thread asking for help.

So yeah. I'm Joel. I run my own small engine repair business and I've always been involved in playing in a shop in some way or an other. I am originally from NB and had my first job as a mechanic when I was 17.  My father was a motorcycle ( small engine mechanic ) for 40+ years and I learned most of what I know from him. 

In general I just like to build and fix things. When I'm not working I'm "playing" in my garage with random nonsense. I have a 1976 Austin Mini that I have mostly rebuilt. ( not restored as I don't have the patients or attention for detail required ) It needs paint and a few other little bits but is mostly complete.  The Mini got put on hold about 5 years ago when my Gf and I started saving for a downpayment on our house. Then I built a garage... and life happened. 

Over the past 10-12 years I have gathered tools to help with my work and also to have fun with in my garage. I have Lincoln Mig welder, Victor Cutmaster 42 plasma cutter, 22 lathe, drill press lots of hand tools and lots of the "normal" shop tools. 

I went from owning a SIEG C6 lathe a month or so ago to recently purchasing a King Canada KC1022ML. The reason I decided to get a new lathe was that I wanted to go from using the lathe do the odd shaft repair ( for my business ) to more of a hobby and to work on improving my skill set. I just signed up to this forum but started following along months ago as I was looking for places to get materials in Calgary and came across a few posts while searching Google. 

So, that's me. I have a hard time keeping this short and sweet. Hopefully someone enjoys reading my long winded posts  

I will now look for an appropriate place to post a few other things. 

Cheers !


----------



## EricB (Nov 17, 2015)

Welcome, Joel!

Sent from my B15 using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (Nov 17, 2015)

Glad to have you on the forum!


----------



## Alexander (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey Joel, your in the right place if you have questions. Welcome


----------



## Jwest7788 (Nov 23, 2015)

Sorry for the delay. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## EricB (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Danton (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey Joel, welcome to the forum. I am new here as well. Look forward to your posts.


----------

